# too many plants



## Carlton (Feb 19, 2006)

my tank has 5 guppies, i put 4 plants in there with them.im not sure if it is too much.about 6 of my fish died.then i realized my plants were dead.i dont know if the guppies will die.:rip:


----------



## Carlton (Feb 19, 2006)

my guppies have a black dot right behind its stomach.is it a sickness?


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

if it's a female...she is with babies guppies.


----------



## Carlton (Feb 19, 2006)

thanx craftyflalady


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I read your other post about the subject. Aquatic plants didn't kill your guppies.


----------

